# To Americanize or not?



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've noticed some people like to Americanize European models. Should I try this myself or stick to having a mix of different countries on my layout? And are there any good examples of Americanized locomotives I can check out?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thirty years ago I had to pull my American style LGB cars with LGB European engines. But once American style (Mogul, Uintah, Sumpter Valley) engines came out I stopped mixing. I haven't seen any rolling stock that could be modified from across the POND to a North American style car. If someone has successfully made the migration, I would love to see it. 

My fundamental question is why would you want to make the modification when there is excellent material available in both prototypes?

Chuck

I have a nice collection of European and American cars and engines. I enjoy running both, but since I moved from Denver in 1993 I run them separately. There I had an upper loop and a lower loop. I ran European on the upper loop and American on the lower. I had a cog line that connected the two. I called it the trans-Atlantic express.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

TG 

Unless you worry about what others think, run what you like, modify what you want and most of all, have fun. 

Randy


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm a rivet counter, no mixing of prototypes, no mixing of scales... But that's what I like, So I agree with Randy, do what you like the look of.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Run what you like, trade off what you don't. Build what you want that you can't buy, or for the fun of it.

Selling modified loco/car, no matter how well done, is always a crapshoot. Usually guys won't give you near what you have in it, and will often undo your work trying to put it back closer to original anyway. (The Neandertals!)


Building, for me, is a creative exercise. And, since you asked, here is what it took me to 'Americanize' a Stainz that was already Americanized... the 2017D











http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/StainzBash.html

Was it 'worth' it? Maybe.... would I do it again? Maybe not... I have more in it that a Stainz is probably worth


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....or model Central America, parts of Africa, etc. That way you can run US steam with Euro steam and even a few Michelin "Autorails".


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainguy;

If you enjoy the "Americanizing" process, I say "Go for it!" I have enclosed some views of my Americanized LGB diesel switcher below.

Yours,
David Meashey



















P.S. I originally shot them to show how to mount the Kadees, hence the low angle. The headlights were cut from brass tubing, and the air horns were made from HO oil barrels, Plastruct lamp shades, brass tubing, and brass rod stock. There were few diesel detail parts offered in the early 1990s.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

do what you like

my thoughts are its either a model, or , your running a railroad -ie stock and available locos to do a job-hang what they look like-or somewhere in between

i have found that altering equipment , in case you havent actually dived in 

is rewarding if you like to do that sort of thing-if you love the process of builiding--(a scrathcbuilt US cab for a stainz type loco will take some time and some $$$, as will drivers, and other details-some things you simply cant change and be sesnisble -ie the chassis water well)

is expensive by the time youre done with detail parts, paint decals, etc
and 
yields either a great model, a unique onof a kind model, or an eyesore if youre not terribly experienced and undertake more than you should

in the case of stock LGB -nothing i have ever done is as weather worthy as the factory -nothing withstands lots of routine but careful handling as well either

and any resale value is at risk-not always but, imho, most often

from my own limited experience, which usually has involved changes like paint, and add on detail parts, or changing the style or size of windows, pilots or domes, 

it can be huge fun,
-it is always expensive-
even litttle prokjects-such as adding a trailing wheel and fuel bunker to my LGB porter-this little whiming, by the time i had and axel with wheels, brass, thick styrene plastic, plastic diamond plate for the floor, primer and paint and quite a few ozark details, as well as some brass-probably ran me close to $95-and this loco WAS US from the start


i might also add that i prefer brass parts to white metal -twice the pric,e but withstand handling much better-especially steps, whistles etc


my remodels often please me a lot-just because they reflect what I want

otoh

i too have no problems with running what i like-(altho i dont mix euro with US, nor standard gauge with narrow gauge-ohterwise my standards are very low)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

...or you can do what I have done....Europeanize an LGB 2017D type loco, as they are cheaper than the DR ones, and I would be painting this one anyhow. Have the leftover US bits still collecting dust.


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Amazing! If I own a railroad and wanted an import, this would be the result. I guess its all up to me. After all, some places, like the Hesston Steam Museum, have European and American locomotives running together.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

To add to my earlier reply. I consider my collection of "G" trains to represent a railroad museum. When I had two independent loops I could run both at the same time. As I said earlier once I obtained American style engines, I didn't mix head end power. There is nothing wrong with having and running both. I just don't put them out at the same time with my current single loop.

Remember as others have said " it is your railroad and as CEO anything goes".

Chuck N


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Trainguy, 

Do you want to leave it 'as is' or do you want to Americanize it? I agree with the guys that said you should do it the way you want, that's what I do. I run my railroad by one simple rule: "It's MY Railroad" Ignore the guys who tell you have to do it their way, and send us some pictures of what you have. 

Have Fun, 
Chris


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the brits have a set of rules for the hobby. 
the most important is rule number 8 

IT’S MY RAILWAY, I WILL RUN WHAT I WANT, WHEN I WANT, HOW I WANT, AND IF YOU DON’T LIKE IT..........


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By trainguy111 on 24 Nov 2010 04:26 PM 
Amazing! If I own a railroad and wanted an import, this would be the result. I guess its all up to me. After all, some places, like the Hesston Steam Museum, have European and American locomotives running together.


Funny that you mention Heston. I have a German book on my coffee table here, which has a 1950s shot of DR 99 3361 on the cover. The very loco which lives at Heston now!

http://www.amazon.de/schmaler-Spur-...388255259X

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=158393


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, you're missing the whole point: Do whatever you like! If you want to turn one into an American loco, go for it. If you want to have European trains to run, do that. 

Now oddly, at the Chicago Botanic, where the theme is specifically "American Railroads," we have euro engines up to our ears.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Mik on 23 Nov 2010 07:45 PM 
Run what you like, trade off what you don't. Build what you want that you can't buy, or for the fun of it.

Selling modified loco/car, no matter how well done, is always a crapshoot. Usually guys won't give you near what you have in it, and will often undo your work trying to put it back closer to original anyway. (The Neandertals!)


Building, for me, is a creative exercise. And, since you asked, here is what it took me to 'Americanize' a Stainz that was already Americanized... the 2017D











http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/StainzBash.html

Was it 'worth' it? Maybe.... would I do it again? Maybe not... I have more in it that a Stainz is probably worth


That looks great. I'm gonna have to borrow some of your ideas for my 2017 which I've been wanting to Americanize further.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

TJH, I have some Kalamazoo domes, or they show up on fleabay pretty often. 

If I had to do it again, I'd wrap the boiler with thinwall tube or bent sheet after cutting the original domes off.... much less carving that way. 

.
I'm considering revisiting mine with a 2 wheel pony truck from a new blight


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

I’m pretty easy to please. If the trains run without trouble and I can play with the landscaping and buildings whilst they run… I’m a happy… um, engineer, dispatcher, operator… take your pick. Besides, most of my partners and railroad staff have always been children. So, ya gotta keep it simple and sturdy for them. I don’t really bother to repaint things and use them straight out of the box. However, I’ve always stuck to American type stuff. Well, except for Thomas, James, Annie and Clarabel. My modifications have tended to be simple. A new cab, change a light, add weight (for traction), etc… 
So, do what you want. It’s your railroad, you’re the boss, go for it! While you're at it, post some pictures and let us see what's happening on your road. 
All the best!


----------

